# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2017



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2017 às 13:28)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2017 às 15:53)

Manhã passada na parte alta da Sanábria. O vento era intenso e os aguaceiros de neve foram-se sucedendo.

O vento dava este aspecto de nevoeiro aos aguaceiros de neve.





O wind chill andava pelos -5ºC / -10ºC.





Mas cá em baixo a temperatura era bem mais elevada (14º / 15ºC), já com este especto de Primavera.





De manhã ainda deu para "apanhar" este corço.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...mais um dia de Primavera cheio de sol  e algum vento ,com 11.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.9ºC / 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2017 às 13:33)

Bom dia .

Hora...já foi de rega no jardim ...céu limpinho e ambiente há Primavera ,com 18.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2017 às 17:30)

Boas...sol  e bom ambiente na rua...o povo agradece ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2017 às 20:36)

Boas...mais um final de dia calmo e cheio de sol ...de momento nada se mexe ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2017 às 22:17)

Boas...como tal...a esta hora...vento de NNE ...temperatura mexeu-se para cima ,com 16.3ºC 28%HR...ar seco .

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 21.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2017 às 01:20)

Boa noite. Ontem desloquei-me até à Estrela, infelizmente encontro-me normalmente indisponível quando a serra se apresenta mais interessante em termos de neve, pelo que lá consegui arranjar um espacinho para fazer uma pequena passagem por lá. Mesmo com grande parte da neve derretida, as paisagens permanecem belas, já não consegui fazer muita variedade fotos, porque também já não fui muito cedo, ainda que a manhã pelo que soube foi também de muita nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2017 às 12:04)

Bom dia ...mais um dia há Primavera ...vai aquecendo,com 17.6ºC e uma fina camada de nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2017 às 14:16)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2017 às 14:39)

Por Bragança as madrugadas ainda vão sendo frescas... *0,3ºC* ontem, e *2,5ºC* hoje.

Pela tarde, fica tudo mais ameno! *20,9ºC* atuais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2017 às 15:38)

Boas ...isto está bom...para o equipamento de verão ...já se usa pelo quintal...sol perigoso,grande pedra que dá  ,com 21.7ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Fil (3 Abr 2017 às 18:56)

Boas, dia soleado com temperaturas primaveris por aqui. 

Temperatura actual de 15,5ºC com extremos de 4,2ºC / 19,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

Boas...tarde em cheio com sol e quente ...ainda custa a levar com ele ,agora já sem ele e a temperatura vai descendo...amanhã é outro dia em cheio ,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2017 às 20:08)

Em Várzea da Serra a máxima foi de 18,2ºC e a minima de 2,4ºC.

Ontem a mínima foi de -1,4ºC, com direito a uma boa camada de geada.
0,2mm de "geada derretida".

Dia 1 a mínima foi de 0,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2017 às 23:48)

Boas...tudo calmo e algum vento de N,com 17.0ºC 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 08:11)

Bons dias .

Sol  e ainda algum vento N,com 14.4ºC...hoje está prometido ser mais quente .
de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 12:11)

Boas ...com 21.0ºC e já com vento de SE...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 14:28)

Boas ...o site do IPMA foi-se ,levou com alguma descarga seca,sol bem quente ,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 16:29)

Boas ...sol de pedrada ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 17:45)

Boas...mais quente ,com 25.2ºC .


----------



## huguh (4 Abr 2017 às 18:40)

por aqui um dia de sol e céu azul interrompido à pouco com 3 fortes explosões

Já está a passar nos canais... foi uma fabrica de pirotecnia em Avões
TIrei esta foto de minha casa







Ainda é bem longe e tremeu tudo por aqui...

Já estão lá 78 bombeiros e 28 viaturas
Acionados bombeiros de Castro Daire, Régua, Tarouca, Resende e Lamego para a explosão em Avões


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2017 às 19:07)

huguh disse:


> por aqui um dia de sol e céu azul interrompido à pouco com 3 fortes explosões
> 
> Já está a passar nos canais... foi uma fabrica de pirotecnia em Avões
> TIrei esta foto de minha casa
> ...



Infelizmente já há vitimas, pelo menos 7 mortos, segundo as últimas notícias..

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...pirotecnia-em-penajoia-pelo-menos-sete-mortos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 19:59)

Boas...já vai baixando,vento de NNE,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 21:55)

Boas,quase uma noite de verão,ainda com 18.9ºC e vento de NNE.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2017 às 07:59)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento de NNE,com 12.5ºC 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2017 às 12:44)

Boas ...sol quente  e ventoso de N ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2017 às 17:31)

Boas  tarde com sol quente   e menos ventosa ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2017 às 21:05)

Boas...com 17.0ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...vento N...não falha ,com 15.1ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2017 às 03:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ontem desloquei-me até à Estrela



Deslumbrantes imagens...  , a Estrela de branco primaveril é um espectáculo e com esta qualidade de fotos é mesmo de , parabéns!

Já agora... https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/imagens-de-satelite-interessantes.3031/page-33#post-603459


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2017 às 07:58)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e hoje mais fresco pela manhã,com 8.9ºC e vento de NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2017 às 13:03)

Boas ...sol e ambiente mais fresco,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2017 às 14:36)

Boas ...céu limpinho  e a temperatura vai subindo devagar ,com 19.2ºC 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2017 às 20:13)

Boas...mais uma tarde de Primavera com um final de tarde calmo ,com 17.3ºC e vento quase nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2017 às 21:11)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura a descer bem...de momento 15.0ºC 39%HR.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Abr 2017 às 22:08)

Boas. Depois de um dia algo ventoso, agora uma noite mais calma. 16.4ºC e 35%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2017 às 22:18)

Boas...o vento de NNE a querer aparecer ,com 13.8ºC 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 08:07)

Bons dias .

Hoje vai aquecer mais um bocadinho ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 13.0ºC 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 11:27)

Boas ...o vento já virou para ESE ...para a tarde é para fazer suar ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 13:55)

Boas ...tarde ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 15:53)

Boas ...mais tarde...mais ,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 18:08)

Boas...a tarde continua quentinha ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 19:31)

Boas...já com o sol em queda no horizonte ...ainda 23.2ºC e vento quase nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 20:32)

Boas...sem vento ...a descer sem travões ,com 18.4ºC 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2017 às 21:58)

Boas...sem frio ...nada se mexe ,com 16.4ºC 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (8 Abr 2017 às 07:48)

Bom dia manha de muito sol, sem vento com a temperatura a subir.


----------



## joselamego (8 Abr 2017 às 14:11)

Boas,
Hoje de tarde por Lamego, ver família ...
Céu limpo 
T.atual de 23°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (8 Abr 2017 às 15:49)

Tarde de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2017 às 17:58)

Boa tarde ...mais uma tarde de sol quente ,com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2017 às 20:31)

Boas...não chove ...rega...numa altura destas do campeonato ,mais um final de tarde sem vento ,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...mais uma noite calma ,com 16.5ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2017 às 01:17)

StormRic disse:


> Deslumbrantes imagens...  , a Estrela de branco primaveril é um espectáculo e com esta qualidade de fotos é mesmo de , parabéns!
> 
> Já agora... https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/imagens-de-satelite-interessantes.3031/page-33#post-603459



Muito obrigado StormRic  Tive mesmo pena de não ter conseguido chegar mais cedo, porque estas fotos são só uma amostra do que ainda haveria a registar. Para ser franco quando decidi ir até à serra nem tinha criado grandes expectativas, mas julgo que acabou por valer a pena. Entretanto, parece que de facto a Estrela é o único local nacional onde ainda se podem encontrar vestígios de inverno, este Abril vai de mal a pior... Já começa a febre do Verão, dos incêndios e do calor


----------



## Serrano (9 Abr 2017 às 10:40)

13.4°C no Sarzedo, em mais uma manhã de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2017 às 12:49)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de Primavera seco ,com 21.0ºC 30%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2017 às 17:13)

Boas ...mais uma tarde quente ao sol e seca ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2017 às 20:08)

Boas...mais um final de tarde sem nada a mexer ...e continuação de bom tempo,para a semana já começa a  afrontar mais ,com 21.4ºC 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2017 às 22:46)

Boas...noite calma ...noite lua grande ,ainda 19.0ºC 26%HR...ar mesmo sequinho .

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde .

O pessoal do interior...fugiram todos para a Sibéria ,aonde ainda não faz calor ,por aqui continua-se de bom tempo...hoje carregado por nuvens altas  e algum vento,com 23.8ºC...máxima prevista para a zona 27.0ºC ,não parece que chegue lá .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2017 às 17:28)

Boas ...nuvens altas com o sol meio entremeado ,de momento 25.1ºC...longe dos 27ºC ,mais logo há rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2017 às 19:28)

Boas ...final de tarde quente ...já houve rega manual ,dia mais quente do ano,amanhã será mais forte ,de momento 24.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2017 às 22:07)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,temperatura ainda tropical na rua ,com 20.2ºC e vento fraco de NNE.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 25.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Abr 2017 às 22:08)

Boas. Actual de 18.4ºC e 27%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2017 às 14:07)

Boa tarde .

Hoje a temperatura já a trabalhar para a máxima do ano  ...limpo e algumas nuvens de calor e de bom tempo aparecer nas zonas altas ,de momento 26.0ºC...máxima prevista 29.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2017 às 15:37)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 27.6ºC e 19%HR...ar seco .


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Abr 2017 às 17:08)

Boas.

Uma manhã sem problemas meteorológicos, céu limpo, sem vento, ao contrário de ontem, fresco de manhã, e depois foi aquecendo, bem bom para se trabalhar de manga-curta.

Por agora, é ler o post acima de mim, está uma brasa desgraçada. E até já rejeitei a primeira oferta de água fresca do ano, faz-me mal com tanto calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2017 às 22:31)

oBoas...hoje foi mesmo o dia mais quente do ano ...amanhã há mais ,noite de lua grande e algum vento de NWN,ainda com 20.0ºC 27%HR:

Dados de 12.3ºC / 27.9ºC  .


----------



## Bajorious (12 Abr 2017 às 11:59)

bom dia. Céu limpo com 21.3ºC e 24%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2017 às 14:19)

Boa tarde .

Mais quente...temperatura neste momento igual há máxima de ontem...não tarda a disparar ,com 27.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Z13 (12 Abr 2017 às 15:07)

Por Bragança continuamos com temperaturas de Maio... *26ºC* atuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2017 às 16:34)

Boas...tarde ...vento de WSW,com 28.0ºC  16%HR...só ar seco .


----------



## Bajorious (12 Abr 2017 às 18:13)

Está meio abafado, céu pouco nublado. 25.0ºC e 20%hr..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2017 às 20:41)

Boas...hoje foi a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ...rega pela tarde ,de momento ainda em alta 22.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2017 às 22:19)

Boas...noite de verão ,ainda com 20.5ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 28.5ºC .


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2017 às 02:08)

Serra da Estrela_12 de Abril de 2017 (13h00)_14,5 ºC na Torre


----------



## Bajorious (13 Abr 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia. Parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, com 20.0 ºC e 33%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2017 às 16:11)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o tempo mais arejado  e algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Abr 2017 às 18:23)

Alguns Cumulus a surgirem nos flancos da serra mas para variar não irão dar em nada..

22.8ºC e 40%hr


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2017 às 18:51)

1.9mm na ultima hora em Mirandela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2017 às 19:09)

Boas ...a ficar mais arejado de NW,com 21.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## carlitinhos (13 Abr 2017 às 20:33)

caramba nem um pingo aqui pela Cova da Beira, esperemos por outros dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2017 às 20:58)

Boas...noite mais fresca,com 17.9ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2017 às 22:25)

Boas...mais fresca,com 15.9ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2017 às 22:48)

Com 15.6ºC e ligeira brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2017 às 10:46)

Céu quase sem nuvens no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 14°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2017 às 20:42)

Boas...hoje ao nascer do dia...nevoeiro ,mas depressa se sumiu ,resto do dia com algumas nuvens altas,de momento a noite a ficar fresca,com 17.2ºC e brisa fresca de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2017 às 21:49)

Boas...brisa de NW,com 15.9ºC 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 10:36)

Bons dias .

Algumas nuvens altas ,com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (15 Abr 2017 às 11:01)

14.6°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 11:48)

Boas ...nuvens altas e sol meio entremeado ,com 20.4ºC...vai subindo e a ficar abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 15:13)

Boas ...sol mais desperto ...igual a mais ,com 24.0ºC e ar seco ...logo há rega .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 18:17)

Boas...calmaria total ...já vai havendo rega há custa do proprietário ,com 23.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 20:16)

Boas...mais um dia de seca total ,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Abr 2017 às 20:33)

19.2ºC e 39%hr. Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 21:22)

Boas...vai descendo...com 18.8ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2017 às 22:37)

Boas...lá vai descendo,com 17.7ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2017 às 10:41)

Com o sol algo tímido no Sarzedo, o termómetro marca 15.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2017 às 11:36)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia seco  e com sol meio entremeado ,com 19.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2017 às 23:09)

Boas...mais um santo dia...sem chuva ,tarde quente ,de momento com 18.4ºC 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2017 às 08:09)

*Bons dias .

Mais um dia com sol há nascença  e um santo dia seco ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2017 às 12:32)

Boas ...a secura continua ...sol quente ,com 22.3ºC 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2017 às 13:59)

Boas ...tarde...mais quente ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2017 às 14:59)

Boas...vai subindo ,com 26.8ºC...já incomoda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2017 às 22:37)

Boas...mais um dia santo sem chuva ...nuvens altas de momento e com 19.9ºC 26%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 28.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2017 às 12:48)

Boas...novidade de hoje...só nuvens e tapado ...quase noite tropical ...de momento 20.5ºC  e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Abr 2017 às 15:35)

Boas.

Parecia que ia ser mais um dia solarengo, apenas nuvens altas hoje pelas 6:30 da manhã, entretanto, vieram as nuvens médias, e até caíram alguns pingos a partir do meio dia, com algum vento fraco a acompanhar a entrada da frente.

Por agora, céu nublado, e calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2017 às 19:55)

Boas...isto...nem com nuvens já vai ...ainda esperei até ao final da tarde por ,lá tive que ir a regar ,isto é que vai uma crise ,meio nublado e com 21.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2017 às 21:43)

Boas...meio nublado e algum vento NNE,com 20.6ºC 32%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (19 Abr 2017 às 01:32)

Relâmpagos e flash's a NW da cidade de Castelo Branco o vento e a humidade se levanta.. A predizer trovoada..


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2017 às 02:39)

Segue-se uma cadência mais ou menos frequente de relâmpagos um pouco por todo o quadrante sul. Estão ainda distantes, mas ainda cá chega um ligeiríssimo ribombar por vezes...


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2017 às 02:49)

Trovoada para os lados de Penamacor. Já choveu na Covilha mas entretanto acalmou. 

Apanhou um bocado de surpresa porque à hora de jantar estava céu estrelado.


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2017 às 09:44)

Esta manhã.






Por aqui, o mês de abril segue muito quente e sem qualquer precipitação até ao momento.  10ºC e céu nublado, por agora.


----------



## carlitinhos (19 Abr 2017 às 14:22)

Pelo Fundão continua a seca nem um pingo para alegrar os campos, se choveu algo foi durante a noite mas apenas deu para sujar os carros estacionados na rua.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Abr 2017 às 15:20)

Boas.

Muitas nuvens hoje de manhã, também com bastantes abertas, vento, por vezes moderado, em regime de vai-vem.

Por agora, sol, com nuvens, e calor, com vento-fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Abr 2017 às 15:47)

Céu parcialmente nublado neste momento. A ver se a possível chuva hoje vem mais cedo.

Actualmente estão 21.6ºC e 41%hr.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2017 às 19:05)

Começou a chover e aparentemente apenas na cidade. Deixo aqui uma sequência de imagens desta tarde e que culminou no cenário atual.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Abr 2017 às 19:21)

algumas células a surgirem de sul. já se ouvem trovões

21.6ºC e 45%hr.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2017 às 19:38)

Mais uma fotografia desta vez de uma nova formação.


----------



## jPdF (19 Abr 2017 às 20:05)

Vista da célula para oeste, localizada na zona de Águeda, Server e Oliveira de Frades.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Nexus 5X através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2017 às 20:29)

Boas...hoje o dia foi passado em Coimbra...pela tarde na baixa fazia bastante ...na casa dos 30.0ºC,a viagem sempre com nuvens no horizonte  virado para o interior,com 22.9ºC e meio nublado .


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 20:31)

Trovoada muito frequente a Oeste de Viseu:


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2017 às 20:33)

Relâmpagos ao segundos, vistos a sul de Várzea da Serra.

No final da madrugada um aguaceiro acumulou 0,5mm.
Vamos lá ver se este chega lá.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 20:34)

Aí está ela
primeiros trovões aqui!


----------



## Bajorious (19 Abr 2017 às 20:42)

A noroeste de Viseu está bonito está.. Era bom que chegasse aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Abr 2017 às 20:49)

Eco roxo sobre São Pedro do Sul!


----------



## dahon (19 Abr 2017 às 20:52)

Impressionante essa célula. Bem visíveis os clarões a partir de Coimbra.
Que pena não estar por Viseu, até porque tenho vista desimpedida para oeste e noroeste, daria para fazer uns bons registos.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 20:58)

A festa em Viseu continua!


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 21:05)

mais trovões!
era bom que aquela célula conseguisse chegar cá, veremos


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 21:13)

Viseu:


----------



## Serrano (19 Abr 2017 às 21:17)

Trovoada no Sarzedo durante um quarto de hora, que ainda deu para molhar a rua.


----------



## invent (19 Abr 2017 às 21:22)

Fim de tarde incrível, belas formações de células, um constante espetáculo de relâmpagos e clarões, diria que muitas das vezes numa média de 50 por minuto, um vento por vezes forte e quente, muito bom, células sempre a rondarem aqui a minha zona.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 21:29)

vários relâmpagos a sul na direção de Lamego, belo festival!
mal se ouvem os trovões aqui mas bem ativa ainda a célula


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2017 às 21:59)

A trovoada mais uma vez não quis nada aqui com a terrinha onde nada acontece... Infelizmente quando podia ter registado alguns relâmpagos encontrava-me indisponível, mas como sempre aquela linha de Oliveira de Frades arredores potencia sempre grandes bombas.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 22:00)

Último vídeo, também em Viseu:
Que frequência de raios fenomenal!


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 22:07)

Por aqui está parecido! Relâmpagos de 10 em 10 seg.
Agora mais perto e começou a chuviscar fraco


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 22:15)

Continua o festival!
As imagens são as possíveis, retirei estes frames de vídeos que fiz... mas acreditem que ao vivo é bem mais bonito


----------



## invent (19 Abr 2017 às 22:17)

fuuu, temos tempestade em cima de nós agora, cai algum granizo e pingas enormes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2017 às 22:25)

Boas...calma total ...muitas estrelas no céu ,noite tropical ,continua a falta de chuva ,com 20.4ºC 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 23:36)

continuam a ouvir-se os trovões, agora menos frequentes!
o incêndio na Campeã já vai nos 200 bombeiros... estamos mesmo em Abril?...


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2017 às 23:40)

Trovoada forte por Lamego e Tarouca 
Deixo fotos da página Rádio Douro Nacional ....









Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2017 às 00:13)

joselamego disse:


> Trovoada forte por Lamego e Tarouca
> Deixo fotos da página Rádio Douro Nacional ....
> 
> 
> ...



Muita trovoada, mas pouca precipitação. Pelo menos em Várzea da Serra.
3,2mm acumulados, sendo que 0,4mm haviam sido de manhã.

Já em São Pedro do Sul a história foi outra:






Fonte:


----------



## Bajorious (20 Abr 2017 às 00:42)

Bons registos .

Por aqui.. pasmaceira.. Céu nublado, algum vento moderado. 17.4ºC e 38%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2017 às 14:20)

Boas...tudo igual ...sol meio camuflado e uma ventania desgraçada ,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2017 às 14:28)

Fotos ainda de ontem tiradas aqui na Régua
Autor: Hugo Vaz Pinto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2017 às 16:50)

Boas...ventania seca continua ,com 21.2ºC


----------



## Bajorious (20 Abr 2017 às 18:16)

Algumas nuvens. 19.7ºC e 31%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2017 às 19:07)

Boas...ventania continua ,com 20.8ºC 25%HR...só ar seco para secar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2017 às 20:03)

Boas...ventania a acalmar e a temperatura a descer,com 19.4ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2017 às 20:17)

Vídeo da colega @rafathunderstorm, da trovoada de ontem em São Pedro do Sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2017 às 21:21)

Boas...o vento vai perdendo algum gaz ,com 18.6ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...mais estrelado ,com 18.0ºC 27%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Abr 2017 às 00:40)

Por aqui pouco nublado, vento fraco.

14.6ºC e 40%hr.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2017 às 03:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vídeo da colega @rafathunderstorm, da trovoada de ontem em São Pedro do Sul.


Este vídeo está brutal mesmo. Tem tudo aquilo que eu considero essencial para a trovoada perfeita. Descargas frequentes (neste video são mais do que isso), luz do dia no ponto, não muito claro nem muito escuro, permitindo ver bem os clarões e ao mesmo tempo a textura das nuvens, dando ainda um ar mais assustador às mesmas, sem chuva e pouco vento. Lindo! Uma trovoada invulgar em Portugal. Já partilhei o vídeo no Severe Weather Europe, muito conteúdo de Portugal lá nestas últimas 24h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2017 às 08:08)

Bons dias ...hoje mais fresquinho e a ventania continua ,com 11.3ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2017 às 10:12)

Boas...ventinho fresco presente ...temperatura a subir em modo brando,com 13.6ºC e nuvens médias .


----------



## Bajorious (21 Abr 2017 às 10:57)

Nuvens médias/altas. Vento fraco. 14.1ºC e 20%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2017 às 12:06)

Boas...ventania seca e fria ,com 16.6ºC e sem sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2017 às 13:46)

*Boas...vento activo,meio nublado,temperatura subiu,com 19.5ºC 34%HR.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2017 às 18:35)

Boas...vento mais calmo e menos nuvens,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Abr 2017 às 19:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Este vídeo está brutal mesmo. Tem tudo aquilo que eu considero essencial para a trovoada perfeita. Descargas frequentes (neste video são mais do que isso), luz do dia no ponto, não muito claro nem muito escuro, permitindo ver bem os clarões e ao mesmo tempo a textura das nuvens, dando ainda um ar mais assustador às mesmas, sem chuva e pouco vento. Lindo! Uma trovoada invulgar em Portugal. Já partilhei o vídeo no Severe Weather Europe, muito conteúdo de Portugal lá nestas últimas 24h.



Muito obrigada por partilhar


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Abr 2017 às 19:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vídeo da colega @rafathunderstorm, da trovoada de ontem em São Pedro do Sul.


Obrigada por partilhares


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2017 às 21:39)

Boas...vento calminho e pouco nublado ,com 17.4ºC e 26%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Abr 2017 às 00:14)

Há pouco parece que ameaçava chuva tais eram as nuvens negras sobre a serra... só que não 

Agora 14.8ºC com 25%hr.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2017 às 00:38)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Obrigada por partilhares


De nada! É um prazer e um orgulho poder partilhar este vídeo! Aqui está a prova que Portugal também _produz_ tempestades espetaculares. Qual Estados Unidos qual quê?


----------



## Serrano (22 Abr 2017 às 10:50)

Sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 13.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2017 às 10:56)

Bons dias .

Mais fresco hoje,nuvens e sem sol,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2017 às 12:38)

Boas ...sol e com o panorama mais escuro a sul ,com 17.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2017 às 15:04)

Boas ...estava haver que não via chover durante o mês  de Abril...já molha ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2017 às 16:14)

Boas...agora...só nublado ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Abr 2017 às 18:31)

Aqui nem uma pinga até agora, se bem que a Sul há nuvens negras.

19.8ºC e 31%hr.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Abr 2017 às 19:13)

Já começam a cair alguns pingos, com algum vento. Pelo radar, a chuva deve intensificar-se nos próximos minutos..

18.4ºC e 40%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2017 às 20:09)

Boas...e por cá continua nublado ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## carlitinhos (22 Abr 2017 às 21:30)

e esta hem!! sem dar por nada e lá vai que depois das 18:30/19:00 lá veio a tão desejada chuva para meu espanto (depois de tyantos dias sem pingo algum hoje fez-me levantar a mesa ao ar livre para ter de "lanchar" debaixo de tecto, eh eh eh.

pelas estações online no site do IPMA já vamos com 0.6mm,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2017 às 22:50)

Boas...só nublado  e vento fraco,com 15.4ºC e 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2017 às 16:34)

Boas ...hoje mais quentinho ...sol e nuvens ,com 25.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Abr 2017 às 18:29)

Aqui estão 22.9ºC e 22%hr. Algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2017 às 18:46)

Boas ...mais nuvens ...a fazer alguma sombra ,com 24.6ºC e vento calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2017 às 20:52)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma e sem chuva ,com 21.7ºC e nuvens de bom tempo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2017 às 22:18)

Boas...algumas nuvens e com 19.4ºC e 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2017 às 11:21)

Boas ...meio nublado logo pela manhã,já houve corte da relva no jardim e rega...tudo ao fresco ,e sol com fartura para o bronze ,com 21.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2017 às 14:12)

Boas ...já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens no meio de tanta bruma ,com 25.0ºC...vai aquecendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2017 às 17:41)

Boas...mais uma tarde quente e seca ,com 25.3ºC e algumas nuvens de bom tempo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2017 às 19:19)

Boas...já reduzido a céu limpo ,com 23.4ºC e o vento a rodar para WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2017 às 21:48)

*Boas...céu limpo e o vento foi virando para norte,com 19.3ºC e 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 25.5ºC.*


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2017 às 10:46)

14.8°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2017 às 13:55)

Boas...dia nublado há nascença ...manhã cheia de sol ,de momento vão aparecendo nuvens ,com 22.3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2017 às 14:58)

Boas ...vai-se armando algumas nuvens aqui por cima ,com 21.0ºC e o vento a dar nas vistas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2017 às 16:37)

Boas...mais nublado e ventoso...é para acabar de secar ainda mais ,com 18.7ºC...temperatura a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2017 às 18:07)

Boas ...de momento...com sol,com 18.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Abr 2017 às 18:36)

18.6ºC e 40%hr. Quase limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2017 às 19:41)

Boas...mais fresco,com 15.9ºC e vento WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2017 às 21:00)

Boas...parece que a noite vai ser fresquinha,de momento vai nos 14.0ºC 47%HR.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Abr 2017 às 11:07)

Bom dia. Mais fresco. Muito nublado com 13.8ºC e 56%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2017 às 13:35)

Boas tardes .

Manhã limpa  e sol quente...de momento mais nuvens que vão tapando por vezes o sol ,com 19.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.9ºC / 22.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2017 às 15:26)

Boas...nuvens altas e médias ,com 19.3ºC e sem sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2017 às 19:16)

Boas...hoje nublado mas continua seco ...e a haver o fim de mês há porta ...secura total ,com 16.9ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2017 às 21:47)

Boas...noite fresquinha e meio nublado,com 13.6ºC e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Abr 2017 às 00:19)

Bem frio aqui . Vento moderado. Com 8.2ºC e 52%hr.


----------



## Norther (27 Abr 2017 às 08:14)

Mesmo, muito vento de leste com a temperatura a rondar os 5ºC pelas 7 horas, com céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2017 às 08:49)

Por aqui a manhã apresenta-se sem nuvens e com pouco vento. Alguma geada que o sol, entretanto, já fez desaparecer. Depois destas últimas semanas de verão, os valores de temperatura desta manhã até parecem um pouco estranhos. Valores de -2ºC / -3ºC em algumas estações e até uma mínima de -7ºC na relva. Espero que esta manhã não tenha deixado grandes estragos.


----------



## Norther (27 Abr 2017 às 10:11)

ai no nordeste com isos de -4ºC, foi uma grande mudança, terrível para as chamadas geadas negras...


----------



## Bajorious (27 Abr 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia. A mínima que registei esta noite foi 4.6ºC. 

Mantém-se o vento moderado e neste momento estão 8.9ºC e 45%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2017 às 13:51)

Boas ...madrugada e meia manhã fresca...agora aguenta-se melhor o ambiente na rua...sol mais quente,com 17.1ºC e algumas nuvens a decorar o céu...virado para sul .


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2017 às 14:01)

Boas,

Registei uma minima de 1.5°c na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro , algum vento durante a noite não permitiu uma descida maior 

Neste momento muito vento  com rajadas de ENE, algumas nuvens,sigo com 11.5°c.

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2017 às 15:48)

Boas ...sol e poucas nuvens de passagem ,com 18.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Abr 2017 às 18:10)

Norther disse:


> ai no nordeste com isos de -4ºC, foi uma grande mudança, terrível para as chamadas geadas negras...



Esta noite tivemos geada negra aqui na região. Afectou fortemente os castanheiros nas zonas mais frias, destruiu as batateiras que já estavam nascidas e destruiu as hortas já plantadas.

O problema foi que nas últimas semanas os castanheiros (e outras árvores) adiantaram muito em relação à altura do ano, porque as geadas ainda são normais nesta altura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2017 às 18:50)

Boas ...chuva ...mais um final de tarde calma ...cheio de sol ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2017 às 19:32)

Para além da geada, havia também alguma neve nas montanhas esta manhã, mas por volta das 12h já tinha desaparecido tudo.

Agora vento e 11ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2017 às 21:05)

Boas...por Sevilha em Espanha já chove ao vivo  na TV...a ficar fresco,com 15.0ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2017 às 22:01)

Boas...noite ainda muita estrelada ...vento fresco ,com 13.5ºC 22%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2017 às 09:13)

Bom dia,

Minima de 0.4 °c aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro 

Neste momento sigo com 2.9°c e um vento gelado de E 

Céu limpo. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2017 às 10:55)

Boas ...ventania seca e fria ,com 13.6ºC 26%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2017 às 13:52)

Boas...ventania seca  e fria,com 17.1ºC 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2017 às 17:06)

Boas....por cá estamos  com sol   e ventania seca ...está na hora de regar ,com 17.7ºC 26%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2017 às 18:51)

Boas...ventania entrou em modo descanso ,as nuvens que andavam ao largo,chegaram-se mais perto ,com 16.7ºC e sem sol...é o cenário de momento .


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2017 às 20:47)

Boas,
Estou por Lamego ,
T.atual de 12°C
Céu limpo 






Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2017 às 21:24)

Boas...meio nublado e o vento fraco,com 14.6ºC 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2017 às 21:48)

Boas, 

apesar da falta de chuva, aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano, os campos ainda mantêm um aspecto razoável:

( Foto do dia 26/04/2017 perto de Mogadouro)


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2017 às 23:10)

2,4ºC em Várzea da Serra. 
Mais uma noite de geada em perspectiva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2017 às 11:00)

Boas ...finalmente alguma chuva muita fraca durante a noite e manhã  para acentar o pó ...grande fartura ,ainda céu tapado ,com 12.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (29 Abr 2017 às 11:02)

12°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca, bem bom!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2017 às 11:40)

Boas ...entretanto o sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens ,com 13.9ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2017 às 13:02)

Boas...algumas nuvens negras a rondar a zona ,com 15.8ºC e algum vento .


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2017 às 14:15)

Boas, por Lamego 
Mínima de 7°C
T.atual de 15°C
Céu nublado 
Já chuviscou 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2017 às 21:49)

Boas...noite fresquinha ...durante o dia só houve descarga ...daquelas rápidas ,o resto do dia sol e nuvens,com 11.4ºC e céu limpo...mínima da noite passada só chegou aos 10.9ºC,não tarda nada a ficar para história...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2017 às 23:20)

Boas...limpo e vento de WNW,com 9.7ºC...mínima do dia de momento...de ficou pelos 2.3mm.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Abr 2017 às 01:25)

9.3ºC e 61%hr.  Céu nublado e vento moderado. Chuva ainda longe...


----------



## huguh (30 Abr 2017 às 03:16)

já chove !


----------



## Serrano (30 Abr 2017 às 10:51)

Ambiente fresquinho no Sarzedo... 9.6°C!!! Já esteve a chover, mas agora vão surgindo algumas abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2017 às 11:55)

Boas...mais alguma chuva durante a noite e madrugada...ambiente na rua ,com 13.3ºC e de 3.0mm,vento moderado de WNW.

Dados de ontem 9.4ºC / 19.6ºC e 2.3mm.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Abr 2017 às 12:24)

Bom dia. Choveu um pouco durante a madrugada, por agora só pingos puxados pelo vento até porque o céu está quase limpo. A sul da Covilhã bastantes nuvens mas no centro da cidade está um buraco de céu limpo . Este vento só faz asneiras..

Por agora estão 12.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (30 Abr 2017 às 13:05)

ventania enorme por aqui, até as janelas tremem
alguma chuva durante a noite e manhã também, mas o vento é incrível


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2017 às 13:20)

Boas...ventania ...sol e nuvens,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Abr 2017 às 13:52)

Dia muito ventoso e céu muito nublado.
O único período verdadeiramente chuvoso do mês deu-se hoje entre as 5h e as 10h.
Acumulou *10mm* na cidade e *17mm* no aeródromo.


----------



## huguh (30 Abr 2017 às 15:50)

mais uns chuviscos


----------



## Intruso (30 Abr 2017 às 17:20)

Pelo que li no Facebook neva com muita intensidade na Serra do Larouco, sendo que em Montalegre vai caindo sem acumulação.


----------

